# X-Trail Plates? What have you got?



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, sorry to throw in a question that is un-related to this topic but can you please tell me what does 51 and/or 52 plate mean when it comes to the xtrail models line-up in the UK? I keep seeing this being mentioned a lot in the eBay UK auctions, but don't know what it means.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i often wondered if non uk members knew what that meant, There are 2 number(licence) plate changes a year in march and sept i think, a 06 plate relates to a car registered in march o6 and a 56plate relates to a car released in oct o6 i think thats about right, but u get the idea!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Ouch! it duz seem, looking at other posts and forums, that Nissan aftercare is [email protected]

my car being a "52 plate" means it was first registered (to put on the road) on or after September 2002  this doesn't mean too much, tho, as it could have been stuck in a Nissan car park for 6 months prior to being first registered, so it could be a 2001 build (or even earlier ).


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Guys, sorry to throw in a question that is un-related to this topic but can you please tell me what does 51 and/or 52 plate mean when it comes to the xtrail models line-up in the UK? I keep seeing this being mentioned a lot in the eBay UK auctions, but don't know what it means.


Jalal, since Sept 2001, UK plates have looked like this:








Slightly confusing is that the year starts in March which was done at the request of the motor trade to avoid a rush in Jan and even out demand through the year. This year "07" will start in March, "57" in Sept.

Mark, if you've got a finance deal on anything then usually the finance company have a legal reponsibility. Might be worth a word with your CAB or Trading Standards.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation guys. It does look and sound very confusing indeed and I guess having personalized plates is not an option in the UK? The good thing about this system is that you can tell the age of the car just by looking at the plates, but what happens if someone buys a vintage car made in the 60's. Will the road traffic authority still issue a plate with year and month serial number that old? 

Mark: I'm glad your problem seems to be on the way of getting sorted.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

hey aussietrail, 

before 2001 the year of the number plate was shown by letter each year a new letter came out for number plates, a h was 91 i think and was 00 etc, the number showing the years was at the beginning of the plate, but before A came out in 1981 it was the opposite way round with the number defining the year going at the end! confusing i know! but i think it had been like that for a few decades.

U can still get personilised number plates, just means they don't show the year! somewhere on the dvla website you can order them brand new. i was thinking d 17 ude, everyone calls me dude and 17 was my lucky number.

I'm glad i joined this forum, loads of people giving great advice. thanks everyone


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks for the explanation guys. It does look and sound very confusing indeed and I guess having personalized plates is not an option in the UK? The good thing about this system is that you can tell the age of the car just by looking at the plates, but what happens if someone buys a vintage car made in the 60's. Will the road traffic authority still issue a plate with year and month serial number that old?


It's a dog's breakfast Jalal. You can have "vanity plates" and some trade for silly money. The Russian billionaire Roman Abramovich recently paid 285,000 UKP for "VIP 1" and 330,000 UKP was paid for "M1". You can't use a plate that makes a car look newer than it is. Year identifying numbers started in 1963 with a single suffix letter so a car built before then could only have a plate without the year id. Originally, reg numbers were issued for the life of a vehicle, not annually as in some countries.

Now there are so many vanity plates that the whole thing is rhubarb. Peeps mainly buy them so their neighbours don't know their car isn't brand new. The only point of the date system now seems to be to help the motor trade flog new metal to car snobs.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> Peeps mainly buy them so their neighbours don't know their car isn't brand new.


I got a 'private' plate that kind of signifies my name. I looked at it as another accessory for the car, like new wheels or something of that ilk. Let's face it, we all wanna be individual to some degree. Then I bought a brand new xtrail and registered it on my plate. Not everyone's a snob. (ok, maybe just a _bit!_)


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree My plate cost me £150 from dvla and i got it as a precent from my wife. im no snob.. Im not wealthy enough


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

knight - yu see where sulphur man lives? anuvva wun fur the ramble? mind yu - with a name like that - i glad i aint travellin wiv him


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Knight said:


> I agree My plate cost me £150 from dvla and i got it as a precent from my wife. im no snob.. Im not wealthy enough


Wait until you see my plates LOL  But that is another topic which we can start if you guys are interested.


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

recon we should start a surrey xey club off... what plate do you have aussie then


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

surrey xey club - how about "The Sexy Club" as a name?

do yu have to be in Surrey tho?


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

3 counties Exy club!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Knight said:


> I agree My plate cost me £150 from dvla and i got it as a precent from my wife. im no snob.. Im not wealthy enough


..but then you don't need _money_ to be a snob, do you chaps...?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

it duz help tho


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

:fluffy: These days you can get by with a small stack of credit cards.:fluffy:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> with a name like that - i glad i aint travellin wiv him


Sounds like rotten eggs to me


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> Not everyone's a snob. (ok, maybe just a _bit!_)


No sorry, I wasn't suggesting everyone has a retained plate for that reason, but I'd guess it might apply to a few you see on beemers and mercs. Same sort of reason they debadge a 318i. Good luck to them if it keeps them happy, I thought about keeping the number on my old 1990 16v for old time's sake. 

C'mon Jalal, show us your plates.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> C'mon Jalal, show us your plates.



Oooh OK, you have twisted my arm LOL

Here they're


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Oooh OK, you have twisted my arm LOL
> 
> Here they're


Is it for real? The plate fans over here would go nuts for something like that. All ours have numbers and letters.  

How does the system work there?

The best we can get is something like COM1C which is on a merc we sometimes see Jimmy Tarbuck's wife driving round here. (He's a comic by trade.) It's probably worth a fortune.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu could get XTR41L


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep flynn, the plates are real. In Australia (or NSW=New South Wales precisely) you can get Personalized Plus plates (like the ones I have) and it can have letters only from 1 upto 6 letters or numbers. They cost a fortune to have, there is a yearly fee of $450AUD to keep them yours, but on the other hand they can be sold for a decent sum of money as well. I just got them in January when they became available and was SO lucky to catch them in time before anyone else did. 

Sorry Marc: This discussion is now heading far away from the exhaust topic. Not sure if you can do something.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Sorry Marc: This discussion is now heading far away from the exhaust topic. Not sure if you can do something.


There you go .... magic 





aussietrail said:


> Yep flynn, the plates are real. In Australia (or NSW=New South Wales precisely) you can get Personalized Plus plates (like the ones I have) and it can have letters only from 1 upto 6 letters or numbers. They cost a fortune to have, there is a yearly fee of $450AUD to keep them yours, but on the other hand they can be sold for a decent sum of money as well. I just got them in January when they became available and was SO lucky to catch them in time before anyone else did.


That is sooooooooooooo cool Jalal!  


For us in Quebec & Ontario its 3 letters and 3 numbers or vice versa for personal cars.
I really wanted to get VAL 800.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Thank you for creating a separate thread for this, I was holding off my replies in the other thread cause I felt guilty for starting an off-topic discussion and am glad you've sorted it out.

Yeah, in Australia you can get really lucky with cool plates sometimes and the road traffic authority consider such type of plates like an investment because they know how much they can be sold for privately, hence the hefty yearly fee.

I'm not sure how long I can keep paying that yearly fee because it is more than the car registration renewal itself, but so far am loving them as I have been waiting for these plates to become available since I bought my exy over 4 years ago LOL These exact plates were fitted to an xtrail that was at one of the Nissan dealers here in Sydney and am sure they would do anything they can to get them back when the new model xtrail is released


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Only for Valboo*

Hey Marc,

I wish you were in Sydney LOL 

Have a look what is available for you down here. All these are legal plates that are available on the road traffic authority system over here 

Click on them to enlarge.

























Don't you now wish you were in Sydney with your exy. hahahaha 

You can use these in your photos now, they'll look cool.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


>


Thanks Jalal,
I think I would pick this one above.

Actually since we only have a licence plate required for the back, perhaps I'll go ahead and make one like that for the front to replace this one:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc, I would have chosen the gold letters on a black background for your exy, I think it will look cool.

I will be changing the colour of my plates next year too, since am paying a fortune for their yearly renewal I might as well try the rest of the colours LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


>


Just when we were all thinking there was nothing else you could cram onto your vehicle Jalalski... 

Still loving those rims though baby. Oh yes! There were some on ebay over here last year and I was very skint at the time so I hesitated and they were gone. Wish I'd got 'em now!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Still loving those rims though baby. Oh yes! There were some on ebay over here last year and I was very skint at the time so I hesitated and they were gone. Wish I'd got 'em now!


Yeah, am loving those rims too  I do have a brand new spare set in the garage of the exact alloys  Shipping them to you will be a killer though.


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Interesting thread, I too have had a private plate from my wife for my birthday, this plate will make the car look 2 years older than the car actually is, however does not bother me, the private plate means more than the age of the car, especially as it was a present!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Shipping them to you will be a killer though.


How about if I visit you in my yacht? lol!

:woowoo:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> How about if I visit you in my yacht? lol!
> 
> :woowoo:


Mate, if you have a yacht you can afford to buy these alloys new from the dealers. hahahaha  But yeah, come on over LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Yep flynn, the plates are real. In Australia (or NSW=New South Wales precisely) you can get Personalized Plus plates (like the ones I have) and it can have letters only from 1 upto 6 letters or numbers. They cost a fortune to have, there is a yearly fee of $450AUD to keep them yours, but on the other hand they can be sold for a decent sum of money as well.


Were BMW, JAGUAR, AUDI etc, available for the same price? They'd sell for really serious money based on prices here. No doubt the Porsche owners protested strongly at the 6 letter limit.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

BMW, Jaguar and Audi are all taken already, but yeah, they were available for someone and yes, same price


----------

